# Best Beach Shelter in Wind



## N8rbug

I've got a sister who comes to visit often from NYC who loves the beach. She's battling metastatic cancer and her chemo regimen makes her extremely photo sensitive. Anybody have knowledge of portable, pop up sun shade/canopies? Which ones are the most durable and will withstand most beach wind conditions?
Thanks guys! This place is the best for sharing reliable information!


----------



## roverich

The wife and i have a small portable shelter made by quest that we use at the beach ..It kind of looks like a half of a tent ..It measures 6x9 ...We got ours last season at dicks sporting goods for 39 dollars , This year they came out with a little larger one (7x11) for 59 dollars ...Three sides are enclosed with the side two having those mesh windows to allow some ventlation ...They also are self standing using two poles like a dome tent ...Pretty good in the wind but they need to be weighted on the corners ...Link here =>http://www.dickssportinggoods.com/product/index.jsp?productId=3986208&cp=4406646.4413993.4418095


----------



## moose22dog

was thinking of useing these this year, not sure how well they will work in sand and there alittle pricey but if they work then what the hell. or just make something with the same design for sand. hope's this helps. justin 
http://www.leevalley.com/US/garden/page.aspx?cat=2,40725,45454&p=66856


----------



## GreenFord

I use the sand to anchor anything we put up on the beach. Our big canopy holds fine when I use plastic grocery bags filled with sand and tied to the corners. Then when you are ready to leave just dump the sand.


----------

